# Fire



## lockwood81 (Sep 4, 2008)

Lighting a match.


----------



## Danny159 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice photo =)

Danny :heart:


----------



## photographyaddict (Sep 13, 2008)

Well balanced with the dark shadow and burnt match in the left corner. Great job


----------



## Crazydad (Sep 13, 2008)

Ohhh, fire! I like it! 

Very cool getting the head in mid-light. Nice job.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Sep 13, 2008)

WOW, thats awesome, nice shot!


----------

